# Predator Expo



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone know if they are having the World Predator Hunting Expo this year? It was held next door to the Deer and Turkey expo last year in Columbus and was a heck of a show. Checked the website and it looks like info for last year's show.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

As far as I can tell they are not having it. At least not at the Expo. I checked the Ohio Expo Center site and the Predator World show is not listed as an event coming. I was hoping they were coming as well. Missed it last year because I spent all day at the Deer and Turkey expo.


----------

